
Fare Payment Without the Stasi - another
https://pedestrianobservations.com/2018/08/15/fare-payment-without-the-stasi/
======
nasredin
"Despite being targeted by a string of communist terrorist attacks in the
1970s and 80s..."

Using loaded terms in your writing is a good way to lose readers.

~~~
jnurmine
One could say that e.g. the Red Army Faction, the Revolutionary Cells and the
PFLP were far left terrorist groups motivated by and influenced by moderate to
high degree by Marxism-Leninism. Simplifying that these particular groups were
communist terror groups sounds accurate enough, given what they represented
and what they believed in.

However, there were others, and e.g. 2. June Movement were "anarchist".

But if one were to clump together all of the terror groups involved, what
should they be labelled? On the political continuum all these were pretty much
on the far left. Not only that, the groups clearly sympathized with the USSR
and its communist (Marxist-Leninist) ideology, and were supported in some way
through the instruments of USSR (like KGB) or by their proxies (like Stasi of
East Germany).

Calling these groups "communist terror groups" is a rather descriptive term.

